# اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

ربما أنك تتعاملين بتلقائية شديدة مع خطيبك .. ولكنك تفاجئين ذات مرة بأنك فقدته ولا تعلمين لماذا !! 

حيث يكون السبب بعض العبارات الخرقاء التي ربما رددتها طوال فترة الخطبة والتي كانت السبب .. وهذه بعض العبارات الخاطئة التي تتسبب بشكل أو بآخر في أزمة مع خطيبك 

ما الذي تفكر فيه ؟ : 
قد يبدو سؤالاً عادياً ولكن المشكلة تكمن تكرار السؤال الذي يشعر الطرف الآخر بأنك ربما لا تثقين في طريقة تفكيره فيك أو حولك 


*2- جميع من حولي مملون ولكنك مختلف :**
هذا يعني أنك تحملينه مسؤولية ارضاء مزاجك بشكل دائم .. والرجل لا يحب أن يشعر بذلك .. كما أنه من غير المناسب أن تجعليه يشعر بأنك تقارنين بينه وبين من حولك بشكل دائم .. ما يجعله يقع تحت الضغط الدائم والمستمر .


3-أنا أشبهك في هذه وتلك :
وهي عبارة جيدة .. ولكن ان كانت حقيقية فلا تحاولي تقريب المسافات بينك وبينه بالكذب عليه بأنك تشبهينه في كل شيء .. الأمر الذي يجعله يفقد الثقة فيك اذا اكتشف العكس


4- لماذا لم تتصل بي ؟ : 
لا يحب الرجل أن يشعر بأنك في محاولات دائمة لأن تجعليه محور حياتك .. بل من الأفضل أن تعطيه فرصة الاشتياق اليك 


5- ما مشروعاتك المستقبلية ؟ :
لابد وانه أخبرك بها سابقاً ضمن اطار الخطوبة والاحلام المشتركة .. وتكرار السؤال ربما يجعله يعتقد انك غير راضية عن مشروعاته أو ربما انك غير جدية .


6- لا تعجبني طريقتك في كذا : 
ليس من الخطأ التعبير عن رأيك حول شخصيته في بعض الملاحظات الناعمة لا أن يكون محل نقد دائم .


7- أين كنت اليوم اتصلت بك ولم تجب ؟ : 
لا تشعريه بأنه مراقب دائماً وبأن عليك معرفة كل صغيرة وكبيرة في حياته .. بل اتركيه يخبرك من نفسه بكل شيء اذا رغب في ذلك .


8- كيف أبدو اليوم ؟ :
هذا السؤال من اخطر الاسئلة التي تعطي انطباعاً بعدم ثقتك بنفسك .. والرجل عامة لا يحب الفتاة التي لا تثق بنفسها .

9- ما قمت به كان امراً عادياً :
لماذا الاحباط ومعظم الرجال يفضلون الفتاة التي تقدر ما يقومون به حتى وان كان بسيطاً .. والقاعدة العامة تقول : " لا تقللي من عمل الآخرين*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*

موضوع  رائع يا جوجو
شكرا ليك كتير علي المعلومات دي
واكيد هعمل بيها علشان خطيبي مايسبنيش
مع انه ميقدرتش يعني يعملها
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع رائع يا جوجو
> 
> شكرا ليك كتير علي المعلومات دي
> واكيد هعمل بيها علشان خطيبي مايسبنيش
> ...


*هههههههههه*
*ياستى ربنا يجمعكم ببعض بحب يطول طول العمر *
*ربنا يخليكو لبعض وتعيشوا اجمل حياة هانية *
*شكرا لمرورك الجميل اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك بحياتك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 يونيو 2008)

*حلووووووووووو الموضوع كتير وملاحظات مهمة*
*بس اسمحلي انو قول كمان هي للشباب*
*لانو نفس الاخطاء بيعملا الشب فبتتركو البنت*

*فلازم يكون اسم الموضوع*

*اخطاء الشاب والفتاة في فترة الخطوبة*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## emy (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*

_شكرا يا جوجو اوى _
_جميله اوىالمعلومات دى_​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*



مورا مارون قال:


> *حلووووووووووو الموضوع كتير وملاحظات مهمة*
> *بس اسمحلي انو قول كمان هي للشباب*
> *لانو نفس الاخطاء بيعملا الشب فبتتركو البنت*
> 
> ...


*حقك عليا يا ستى *
*هبقى اقولة ان الموضوع للشاب والفتاة والقطط وحاجات كدة كتير*
*المهم انة يكون عجبك *
*نورتينا بمشاركتك الجميلة*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*
**​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*



emy قال:


> _شكرا يا جوجو اوى _
> 
> 
> _جميله اوىالمعلومات دى_​


*نورتى يا ايمى بمشاركتك الجميلة *
*واحنا مش هنيجى جنب ابداعاتك حاجة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الحانوتى (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*

*Creative theme, which recognizes Voyd Peter Eide, Lord Iezd tired Loving you*​


----------



## silina*** (25 يونيو 2008)

دي فكرة مفيدة كتير كتير


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*

*شكرا جزيل لكل اخوتى على المرور الجميل *
*والمشاركة الرائعة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *حقك عليا يا ستى *
> 
> *هبقى اقولة ان الموضوع للشاب والفتاة والقطط وحاجات كدة كتير*
> *المهم انة يكون عجبك *
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا جوجو ع ردك اللطيف*
*بس عشان البنات ما تخصامك هنا في المنتدى *
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> مودتى​


 *نورت يا وليم بوجودك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## sony_33 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع  رائع يا جوجو
> شكرا ليك كتير علي المعلومات دي
> واكيد هعمل بيها علشان خطيبي مايسبنيش
> مع انه ميقدرتش يعني يعملها
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 اكيد لما يعرف ردودك على الاخوة فى المنتدى حيسيبك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:smi411​:


----------



## sameh7610 (26 يونيو 2008)

*موضوع جميل اوووى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*



sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوووى​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*ميرسى جدا على مرورك وتشجيعك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فونتالولو (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيس ايدك يا جوجو علي الموضوع جميل بجد_


----------



## just member (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع _
> _تعيس ايدك يا جوجو علي الموضوع جميل بجد_


*ميرسى جدا اختى العزيزة*
*نورتى بمرورك العطر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (27 يونيو 2008)

*جوجو موضوع جميل فعلا ومفيد*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*



mero_engel قال:


> *جوجو موضوع جميل فعلا ومفيد*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*انا مبسوط جدا انة عجبك *
*ميرسى للمشاركة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ميرنا (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*

طيب يا جوجو كويس بردو علشان لو الواحد يدبس يعملهم بقى ​


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*



ميرنا قال:


> طيب يا جوجو كويس بردو علشان لو الواحد يدبس يعملهم بقى ​


*اتدبس*
*اممم*
*يارب اسمع خبر خطوبتك قريب يا ميرنا 30:*
*وهقولة على الكلام دة *
*ولو شاطرة بقى ابقى اعملى اى حاجة :t30:*
*هههههههههه*
*ومش هقول انك نورتى بمرورك:smi411:*
*هقول شكرا لوجودك ومشاركتك الجميلة*
*ميرسى يا ميرنا ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ميرنا (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*

ربنا يسامحك على الدعوه دى 
لا انا هعملهم متقلقشش
ويباركك يا جو​


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اخطاء تقوم بها البنات فى فتره الخطوبة*



ميرنا قال:


> ربنا يسامحك على الدعوه دى
> 
> لا انا هعملهم متقلقشش
> 
> ويباركك يا جو​


*اممم*
*اية الحنية دى*
*كدة بتخلينى اضطر انى اتأسفلك وانا بصراحة مش عايز*
*اممم*
*خلاص ربنا يسامحنى بقى *
*واعملى اللى انتى عايزاة براحتك *
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا اوى لأهتمامك فى الرد *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

